# Cycling in Calabasas and Santa Monica Mountains?



## WeakSister

I have the opportunity to spend a week in January in Calabasas. I'm not familiar at all with Socal. What's the cycling like in that area, in terms of roads, traffic, etc? thanks


----------



## ericm979

It's nice. Good roads, traffic is not bad on the back roads. The road cuts there tend to drop square edged rocks on the road so keep an eye out for them.

There are a number of interesting roads close to Calabasas. Check out the route of the Mullholland Challenge. In particular don't miss the part of Mullholland Highway from the Rock Store to the top of the climb. It's a nice climb though not long, and a fun descent.
(roughly from the intersection with Seminole Dr to Lower Brewster rd)


----------



## stevesbike

it's great - many protour teams now use the area for winter training. There are lots of good climbs - Stunt, Piuma, Old Topanga Roads are some. Mulholland is the main road through the area to the climbs. Traffic is manageable and light once into the hills. Roads are pretty good condition.


----------



## Mandeville

Mulholland Drive is great and the advice above about it is spot on. Here is video of a section of it. (Seriously though, it's overall pretty safe. Nothing is perfect.)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNFaAqS2f18

Just think of this as a good real world example on why to wear a helmet.


----------



## Hollywood

hang out here lots. http://www.pedalersfork.com/

Like the others have said, its a very nice and popular area for cycling. Lots of climbing to be had if thats your thing. Try Old Topanga off Mulholland. You can take that over the mountain and down to the coast. Also try and get the "Rock Store" climb / descent in at least once. If you're there on a weekend you'll get a souvenir photo taken by rockstorephotos.com Just watch out for amateur sport motos and weekend warrior car "racers". If you go earlier in the morning it can be very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## HunkerDown

This is my neighborhood and it's some of the best wintertime cycling you're likely to find anywhere in the USA.

My first suggestion would be to hook up with the Conejo Valley Cyclist group that runs organized rides all week long from Westlake Village. Punch up www.cvcbike.org and get yourself on the weekly ride mailing list.

CVC runs rides for all levels and their organizers make full use of their knowledge of our gorgeous and sparsely populated Santa Monica mountains when planning the rides.

Their Ride Director, Cam Young, also hosts a non-CVC sanctioned night ride every Tuesday night that's a riot. A dozen or more riders light up their bikes and do laps around the lake interspersed with climbs up some short but impressively steep residential streets overlooking Westlake. Some of those climbs will hit 19 percent or more in spots.

Serious Cycling in Agoura, a top-notch bike shop just west of Calabasas, runs popular group rides, too. Their intermediate group is great fun and their club racers usually come out on Saturdays in the off-season if you're the racy type and need a challenge.

There's also the famous Simi Rides. There you're likely to see a few faces from the Tour along with the local fast guys doing their winter training. Unfortunately I'm not rider enough for Simi but I'm sure anyone at Serious Cycling would be able to fill you in on times and locations if that interests you.

Shoot me a PM when you get here and I'd be happy to introduce you around.

HD


----------



## troutmd

The Conejo Valley road system with so much dedicated bike lanes, plus the terrain, makes for exceptional cycling regardless of the time of year. If by chance you need any work done on a bike while visiting, this is the best shop in the Cosmos ... Win's Wheels

Rock Store Climb on a busy weekend
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/troutmd/media/S-works/rockstoretoc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/rockstoretoc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo rockstoretoc.jpg"/></a>


----------



## HunkerDown

Also, just checked the website Map Bike Rides with Elevation Profiles, Analyze Cycling Performance, Train Better. Ride With GPS and entered Westlake Village as a start location and keyword "CVC" and got a bunch of club routes. You can match up your own pace and willingness to suffer with CVC's own color designation if you want some great route ideas.

HD


----------



## WeakSister

Thanks, looking forward to it.


----------



## HyperSprite

I just spent a few days in Calabasas and got in some good rides. Basically, I just searched Strava activities for Calabasas and got a lot of good returns.

If you like climbing and mountains, then the Rock Store suggestion above is great. Here is the route I took to do it: Calabasas Rock Store Loop | Strava Route
It is a big loop so you are never riding in the same place twice. Also, the roads were smooth, clean and wide for the most part. I am looking forward to riding this loop again next time I am in the area.


----------



## myhui

troutmd said:


> Rock Store Climb on a busy weekend
> <a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/user/troutmd/media/S-works/rockstoretoc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/S-works/rockstoretoc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo rockstoretoc.jpg"/></a>


I'll try to do that tomorrow morning; maybe not the whole route, but at least a part of it. I am bringing my daughter to Venice high school for a robotic event at 7:15am, and I can bring my bicycle along to do this ride after I drop her off.


----------



## Hollywood

WeakSister said:


> I have the opportunity to spend a week in January in Calabasas.


did you make it out? Any good rides?


----------



## WeakSister

Unfortunately I was not able to make the trip. Four of my teammates did, though, and they loved the cycling down there. I passed on to them all the good info I got from this thread---thanks. We're planning another winter camp there next January.


----------

